
How the CPSC Is (Inadvertently) Behind the Largest DDoS Attacks - scotchmi_st
https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-the-consumer-product-safety-commission-is-inadvertently-behind-the-internets-largest-ddos-attacks/
======
fisherjeff
All of those optimizations seem fine and worth doing, but it makes me wonder
why they (and others) wouldn't just switch over to TCP and call it good.
Obviously that would incur a little more latency on a cache miss, but then
your zone can be as nasty as you need/want and it just doesn't matter.

Also, I loved that their mail servers are named after chili brands.

